

HealPay ports ruby app to Backbone.js and Node.js for DB performance at scale - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/healpay-ports-ruby-app-to-backbone-js-and-node-js-for-better-database-performance-at-scale/

======
mbroberg
An interview we did with
[https://twitter.com/lancecarlson](https://twitter.com/lancecarlson) and
[https://twitter.com/ebzovi](https://twitter.com/ebzovi) on rewriting their
ruby app to use Cloudant's JSON doc store service. Flexible schema, and user
permissioning implemented as a CouchApp.

(I work for Cloudant.)

